# Great Value



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

These digital calipers are sure handy to have. I have one that's 1/256 resolution. but they all have two bad things in common. the battery is always dead when you need them the most. and they are effected by cold or heat and humidity so I always have my trusty mechanical fractional on hand ;-)


----------



## dustyal (Nov 19, 2008)

I like the gauge I have… Funny though… I picked up mine from Harbor Freight a couple of years ago on sale and with the 20% coupon. The battery is still good. You never know… mine is accurate enough for my needs. I think they are the same manufacturer-relabeled and in some instances re-cased. Anyway… nice tools to use.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Interesting, I have a Browne and Sharp but would not mind one that does fractions. A reason to go back to Rockler Sweet.


----------



## TheBossQ (Jan 10, 2011)

dustyal - I have the same one from Harbor Freight, and it's quite accurate, as verified with a +/- .00005 Mitutoyo micrometer. I think it's one of their better buys.

The iGaging looks like a lot nicer finished piece than the Harbor Freight item, though.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

I don't have that one, but I do have couple of Igaging tools that I use all the time and really like so far.


----------

